

Tech, telecom giants take sides as FCC proposes large public WiFi networks - mikecarlton
http://m.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/tech-telecom-giants-take-sides-as-fcc-proposes-large-public-wifi-networks/2013/02/03/eb27d3e0-698b-11e2-ada3-d86a4806d5ee_story.html?hpid=z1

======
lutusp
Nice idea in principle, but it's not obvious how we would prevent free WiFi
networks from becoming clogged with mass media downloaders and spammers.

It would certainly change the cell phone industry. In fact, the possibility of
free public WiFi, just the idea, should motivate cell phone companies to
reevaluate their policies and acknowledge that what they offer is a digital
data stream that happens to have a voice capability. Not that they'll accept
this idea, or change their business plan, without a fight.

